# Charter out of Oregon Inlet 22 Sep



## TSsurfphisher (Jun 7, 2007)

Mornin all! Got an all expenses payed charter laid in my lap by my neighbor the other day (except for food and cold brews) for the 22nd and was just wondering if anyone up that way knows anything about the boat Hav-N-Ball that we're going out on.
I haven't been deep sea fishin since I was 13 (30 yrs ago) and I am very much looking forward to it.
I'm coming from Goldsboro NC and surf fish a lot at Topsail Island. Any info would be much appreciated i.e. the capt's name and whether the crew is good.

Thanks


----------



## finfinder (Sep 17, 2004)

*oregon inlet*

Lucky you,

I don't have any info on that particular boat but this is one of the best times of year to fish from Oregon-inlet. I've been tuna fishing on charters out of the inlet for the last ten years. You can check the website to see how well the fish are biting www.oregon-inlet.com
Here's a few tips.

1) Get a good night sleep the day before.
2) Take Dramamine if you are prone to seasickness because it'll be a long day if you get seasick.
3) arrive early- most captains like to leave the dock at the crack of dawn. Typically, they want you on the boat by 5am.
4) listen to the mate- the mate is crucial to catching fish. He readies the gear. He readies the bait. He teaches you how not to lose a fish. It is imperative that you follow the mates instructions especially when you have multiple fish on at once. Its not how many you hook, its how many you land. A big tuna is not playing around and you'll have to work together to land him. You have to out think the fish, not out muscle him, so don't be afraid to pass the rod to someone else if you get tired. It can take more than 45 minutes to land a big (100 lbs+) tuna. Teamwork is essential.
5) don't drink the night before - you're gonna need to concentrate on the tasks at hand. They'll be hooks, knives, and fish with teeth to deal with.
6) bring a camera - if the fishing is as good as it usually is this time of year you may get the shot of a lifetime
7) tip the mate well
8) enjoy - it's a blast


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

EVERYTHING finfinder said and eat a good meal. Not too greasy not too oily, not too much dairy products, etc...you know, something EASY to keep on the stomach, the night before. Eat a good breakfast and keep your stomach full with good light, snacks and plenty of lunch and drinks (water too). If you do by chance get sick, it'll feel better to have something in your system if youre chumming than to just have the dry heaves (found out the hard way). 

I wouldnt worry a whole lot about which boat youre on out of Oregon Inlet, Hatteras Inlet, or Teach's Lair. Yes some capts and mates are better than others, BUT...Those marinas are HOT, in a PRIME location relative to the Gulf Stream and a slip in those three marinas would be a hot comodety. Gotta be good to keep a spot on that totem pole.


----------



## TSsurfphisher (Jun 7, 2007)

finfinder and Treed....thanks for all the tips.....we're leaving Goldsboro Friday afternoon. Part of the "all expences" is 2 nights @ the Tar Heel Motel (Fri and Sat) in Nags Head, we have to be at the boat @ 5 am according to the flier I got. Going to have to buy a digital camera this week so I can post some pics and I'll DEFINETLY be bringing some Dramamine with me, the old stomach isn't what it used to be....lol. Thanks again


----------



## finfinder (Sep 17, 2004)

just fyi, they make disposable digital cameras that take a decent picture if you don't want to spend big bucks on one. 

I'm sure you'll have a story to tell when you return.


----------



## TSsurfphisher (Jun 7, 2007)

fin....thanks for the link....I found the boat and capt's name....even had a pic of the boat, it's called Hav'n-A-Ball...the flier had it misspelled....a 57 footer. As for the camera....been wanting 1 for a while and have a little bit of $$ right now to go otu and get a decent one...I think....


----------



## finfinder (Sep 17, 2004)

Take a look at the latest fishing reports at the bottom of the oregon-inlet.com home page.
They are catching some really nice big eye tuna right now. 

Talk about a fight. It feels like somebody tied a rope to a speeding car and handed you the other end. Serious pullage.


----------

